# Girly names



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ava, Riley, Isa, Mia, Layla, Ella


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I loooove the name Bella (not only bc I'm a Twilight freak) but it's so overused. Charlie's name was going to be Disney but my friends thought it was a bit much, but I still love it.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Daphne, Simone, Arden, Amelie, Veronica, Chloe......??


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My sister's wonderful black spoo was a Chloe - I love that name. 

Amy, Jilly, Hettie, Hattie, Anna, Kirsty, Kaitlin ... 
or French names
Etoile, Ciel, Claudette, Ghislaine, Esme, Minette ...


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Crystal, Bree, Mystic, Violet, Diva, Jade, Indigo, Zoe, Phoenix


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So many brilliant names ... nothing for it but for us all to get LOTS more poodles!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I know Bella isn't an option. It's too overused and nobody in the shop likes Twilight. 

It's a beautiful name but I know Debby wants something kind of uncommon.

I love Chloe, it's common as well but such a beautiful name!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I always fancied the name Louise for a girl - mostly so I could say "Geez Louise" when she misbehaves haha.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I recently saw a little dog named FLUTTER. Her name fit her perfectly.
Also love the name BRITTANY


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So many great name to choose from! I don't think I saw Fionna listed. I would love a bitch with the name Fionna. Than I could call her Fi-Fi....wouldn't that just ruin the effort to have spoos viewed as something more than just a foo-foo dog?_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

partial2poodles said:


> I recently saw a little dog named FLUTTER. Her name fit her perfectly.
> Also love the name BRITTANY


OMGosh, I LOVE this name!!!!! My vote.. my vote...my vote. LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I agree with Jester's Mom. I vote for Flutter too. What a great, soft name.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I saw Mia posted but I like that one too and: Hannah, Sophie, Delia, Lucy._


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I Like PRECIOUS :itsme:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

OK, I must be having some ESP or something. When I saw the title of the thread on the forum index, I clicked on the title thinking Fionna was a pretty girls name and then the topic popped up and my jaw hit the floor when I saw that name!!!! Rofl

Anyway, I think Fionna is a very nice girl name as is Gretchen, Crystal, Ebony, Ivory, (all of the gems really)


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I Personally like the name Jenna, and Fred

and cupcake

and Penelope

and noodles

but thats just me


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Penelope too. Guess that's why I named my girl that!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Luna, Lucianne, Juilanna, Marcella, Melanie, Jillian, Cecilia, Savannah, Collette, Tilly....I have a male poo so I'm just dying to name a girl. In fact, if I see a name I like enough, I might just bring home a little "she" to use it!!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I like Maeve, but I am a bit of a geek


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Chiffon
Moab
Adele
Zinnia
Vivienne
Kachina
Stella
Venus-husband's vote


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll post some of the list that I had for Ivy:

Violet
Scarlet
Tess
Audrey
Vivian/ Vivi (Ivy was a Vivi for a few days)
Matilda/ Tilly
Nora
Clara
Hazel
Olive
Opal
Juliet
Eva/Eve/Evie
Cora

Let us know what they decide!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so coming back to this post when I get my girl. I'm terrible at names.

I noticed someone else posted *Layla*. I read somewhere online that it actually means dark/black hair, so that would be very fitting for a black/blue poodle.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

naming puppies is so fun!! ...here are some of my fave's; 

Meadow, Eden, Clover, Cricket, Willow, Raven, Ruby, Raya, Freya, Ella, Piper, River, Summer, Libby, Jewel, Flora, Phoebe, Phoenix, Jada... to name just a few


----------

